# AMD GPU gamers only - your opinion on AMD drivers?



## wheresmycar (Oct 18, 2020)

*STRICTLY ADDRESSED TO "CURRENT" AMD GPU GAMERS AND THEIR "CURRENT" EXPERIENCES - not interested in already observed "old" reviews citing the negatives*

I've been using Nvidia cards as long as I can remember. I have considered AMD in the past but the internet's full of negative reviews when it comes to driver support. I'm now looking to upgrade in the coming months to either Nvidia RTX 3080 or AMD RDNA2 (depending on independent performance reviews and price).

As AMD GPU owners and gamers, what are your opinions on software/driver support? Are the negatives exaggerated or has AMD resolved previous issues. I play mostly multiplayer FPS titles (not the cartoony fortnite or overwatch type but AAA graphically demanding games) and was also wandering if such issues were prevalent in these types of games?

Assuming AMD RDNA2 will come with a revamped driver package... is it best to wait for a more in-depth review? Maybe a silly question but at what point would you consider a safe-point for a more informed decision? For example, any particular reviewer I should look to for an unbiased analysis?


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 18, 2020)

Pretty solid right now a few unresolved issues just check the latest release notes.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 18, 2020)

Not had any problems doing or playing what I want in ages , but any one person's experience and perspective has limits, I won't be using some software others have issues with and so on.


----------



## gamefoo21 (Oct 18, 2020)

In my experience, they've been solid. The people I know with 'black screen' issues were tied to hardware failures that weren't the card eg: PSU, RAM, mobo, etc.

My glitches have been rare, though I was bitten by the VII bugs breaking compute, breaking Edge... LoL

I'd say between my Radeons and Geforces, the driver bugs are about even, in all honesty.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 18, 2020)

If you don't buy a new GPU on release day, AMD is usually pretty decent. I've been fairly happy with most of my devices with AMD GPUs and I certainly don't have any complaints about the Radeon Pro 5600M in my laptop. The only GPU that had a litany of issues with was the 390, but as soon as I got a Vega 64, "everything just worked" ™. AMD doesn't produce the fastest GPUs, but they're pretty good for the money and a lot of the time, is good enough for most people. Even my experience with 6870s in CFX wasn't all that bad. All in all, I think AMD does a fine job. They could do better, but they're not doing badly in this respect.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 18, 2020)

One and only warning to all. Post on topic without insults or drama, or receive instant thread bans.

Thread cleansed of bait and off topic banter that did not follow the request of the thread.


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 18, 2020)

While I don't own a 5000 serie card but the RX 570 I have since late 2018 had almost no issues.

The only issue I had turned out to be a conflict with another software on my system _'Gigabyte's own software' _which always reseted my custom undervolt/power target settings in the AMD driver.
Once I disabled that software all my issues vanished and its rock solid ever since.

I play all kind of games except for competitive games _'so my experience is probably useless to you  ' _but ye in my experience its fine and I would go AMD again if they have the better offer in my budget range.
To be honest I got used to their Adrenaline drivers so much by now that I kinda prefer it actually.


----------



## birdie (Oct 18, 2020)

I sold my RX 5600 XT three months ago, so AMD might have fixed some of the issues since then (which doesn't sound plausible) but during the past week of owning it:

I had black screens and BSODs (never had them prior or after owning this card and I reinstalled Windows from scratch to make sure it wasn't related to the OS)
I couldn't play certain DX9 games for more than several hours (I either get a BSOD or the drivers crash in such a way you can't play any more games until you reboot)
I had issues with certain DirectX 9 games (died after Alt-Tabbing)
(might have been fixed from what I've heard) I often had a situation when drivers reduced GPU and VRAM clocks to a minimum which tanked performance (from 200fps to 20fps) for certain games.
(Not fixed) There's *no gamma control *(which is an absolute must for me since it allows to make games brighter without burning your retina - brightness control makes everything brighter, uglier and whitish)
(Not fixed) There's no per channel color control
(Not fixed) Drivers settings restoration on reboot is a constant hit and miss
(Not fixed) When you add a new monitor modeline/refresh rate, the drivers do *not* even ask you to verify the changes and enable it right away which means you can easily get a situation when your monitor turns black and ... invoking safe or VGA modes in W10 is a freaking puzzle.
And if people allow me to be nitpicky:

AMD drivers take a lot more time to be upgraded (NVIDIA: run the installer and usually reboot is not even required; AMD: sometimes requires two reboots)
Undervolting didn't work in any shape or form as even the slightest underclock led to a system instability
(That's my opinion) AMD drivers are choke-full of options which are poorly organized
Lastly, here's an observation not related to drivers but GPUs themselves. OEMs sell AMD and NVIDIA GPUs with a zero fan feature however in my experience and from what I've seen, NVIDIA cards tend to idle at a much lower temperature than AMD. Can't vouch for RTX 3080/3090 cards as they have power hungry GDDR6X video memory.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 18, 2020)

I sold my RX 5700 XT not long ago as well.  Honestly?  Driver issues were fixed by the end of it in the sense that it did not crash, but:

1.) Their DX11 and OpenGL driver CPU overhead is still absurdly bad.  So much so sometimes using Dxvk on WINDOWS helps them, and

2.) 90% of games written use these apis.

Yeah, I know you said "current owners," but I was less than 2 weeks ago.  I neither regret it, nor miss it.



wheresmycar said:


> any particular reviewer I should look to for an unbiased analysis?



W1zzard.


----------



## Lindatje (Oct 18, 2020)

Not one single problem with my RX 5700XT, it is super stable.

Look for HardwareUnboxed or Gamers Nexus.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Oct 18, 2020)

I'm happy with the drivers. Note I'm a dual user Linux/Windows.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 18, 2020)

FinneousPJ said:


> I'm happy with the drivers. Note I'm a dual user Linux/Windows.



The linux drivers are ironically, a whole different ballpark better than the windows ones in the cpu overhead thing I was complaining about.  They have like, none.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 18, 2020)

I miss the video controls, and the advanced graphics options. They went to dumbed down with the new control panel..


----------



## Devon68 (Oct 18, 2020)

Did not have any problems on my HD 7850, nor the R9 280x nor on the HD 7770 I have now TBH.


----------



## Fouquin (Oct 18, 2020)

Zero issues with the Pro 5600M so far. Still on 20.8.3 though. I only recently got a Navi equipped machine so I missed out on a lot of the reported issues be the looks of things.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 18, 2020)

Well I really want to believe that "dark times" are our past but you never know with the AMD....we will see soon how the BIG Navi  launch is going to handle this "issue"let's hope so way better then 5000 series....Personally I didn't have much trouble in past also recently with RX 470&RX 480 and now atm with the R9 Fury....everything just works....


----------



## erocker (Oct 18, 2020)

Drivers seem fine other than when multiple monitors are involved and I've just stopped bothering installing Adrenaline at this point. Far, far behind their competition on this front unfortunately.

I'd hold off judgement on drivers for RDNA2 until it's released though. AMD could be using a fixed/better driver branch for that card for all we know.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 18, 2020)

I had a single monitor setup and a 5600 XT gpu briefly, and I had 0 issues with it, unless I tried to OC it, even just 5 mhz more or adjusting the power sliders, then I would get crashes sometimes, but as long as I messed with no third party apps like afterburner / overclocking it was rock solid stable and I had 0 crashes or issues at stock.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 18, 2020)

Steevo said:


> I miss the video controls, and the advanced graphics options. They went to dumbed down with the new control panel..



In linux they literally don't have a control panel, just a config file...


----------



## FinneousPJ (Oct 19, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> In linux they literally don't have a control panel, just a config file...


I mean drivers and control panels should come separately in all OSs... driver is just a software interface to a specific hardware. A control panel is a user interface. They literally have  nothing to do with each other.


----------



## Gungar (Oct 19, 2020)

I don't want to buy Nvidia anymore, but if AMD can't get their shit together, the options are slim...


----------



## ratirt (Oct 19, 2020)

Never had a problem with the driver. Either on my RX 5600XT nor Vega 64 earlier.


----------



## damric (Oct 19, 2020)

In 15 years I never had a driver issue for single card Radeon configurations. Crossfire would sometimes be painful but I always figured it out eventually, sometimes having to edit registry. The drivers in more recent years look so much better than the old Catalyst Control Center, and expose much more fine tuning. I've not had much problem with Nvidia drivers either. I find that dirty power is the #1 problem that people have graphics card problems.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 19, 2020)

True story. I had a Vega 64 and thought that was the bee's knee's. I had a Customer build that fell through but I had bought a 5700. I posted a thread on TPU as to why in Division 2, Titanfall 2 and some other Games run at a consistent 144+ FPS using this card. If you want to Game at 1440P high refresh rate the 5700 will make you smile. In every way the 5700 is a great card. I have not had 1 issue with driver updates, shutdowns or anything. In this lock down environment that GPU has been on for a week straight without a hiccup. The only thing I don't like about modern GPUs is the zero fan policy which exist for both vendors.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 19, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> True story. I had a Vega 64 and thought that was the bee's knee's. I had a Customer build that fell through but I had bought a 5700. I posted a thread on TPU as to why in Division 2, Titanfall 2 and some other Games run at a consistent 144+ FPS using this card. If you want to Game at 1440P high refresh rate the 5700 will make you smile. In every way the 5700 is a great card. I have not had 1 issue with driver updates, shutdowns or anything. In this lock down environment that GPU has been on for a week straight without a hiccup. The only thing I don't like about modern GPUs is the zero fan policy which exist for both vendors.


Almost my path exactly. . I’m just waiting for the 6700XT as my next upgrade


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 19, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> Almost my path exactly. . I’m just waiting for the 6700XT as my next upgrade


Whatever the card is it's mine. I remember when I first got Vega after my Polaris crossfire and getting the same feeling. I can't wait for Big Navi.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 19, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> Whatever the card is it's mine. I remember when I first got Vega after my Polaris crossfire and getting the same feeling. I can't wait for Big Navi.


i just know I’ll be on 1440 indefinitely so I no longer feel the need for the flagship,


----------



## HD64G (Oct 19, 2020)

I had some instability issues (CTD, not waking from sleep, losing profiles on reboot, etc) due to a few specific driver versions on my RX5700 and my previous RX580.


----------



## ratirt (Oct 19, 2020)

Oh I'm going balls out 4k  have a 4k screen, all I need to get is a proper graphics and I will be OK for some time


----------



## BoboOOZ (Oct 19, 2020)

I've had a 5700XT for about 9 months. In the beginning, I had lots of crashes, took me about 2 weeks to understand that it was due to interactions between the driver and other tuning software (MSI Dragon Center, MSI AfterBurner). When I realized that, I uninstalled the rest of the software and I kept only the driver, and crashes disappeared. I still got black screens from time to time (without crashes, just the image disappearing) until I understood that my HDMI cable was unable to keep up with the data throughput of the videocard and I replaced it. Since then, smooth sailing for me.

About the driver itself, it's awesome, plenty of nice features, the only 2 defects are:

No memory underclocking possible (would be nice, since I'm running the card at 120W, 1700MHz is probably a bit overkill)
Whenever the computer crashes for whatever reason (memory overclock, virtualization gone wrong, etc.), the driver detects that and resets to the default settings, so I have to reload the saved settings (minor annoyance). This is a useful feature, but I wish there was a tickable box to disable that.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 19, 2020)

BoboOOZ said:


> I've had a 5700XT for about 9 months. In the beginning, I had lots of crashes, took me about 2 weeks to understand that it was due to interactions between the driver and other tuning software (MSI Dragon Center, MSI AfterBurner). When I realized that, I uninstalled the rest of the software and I kept only the driver, and crashes disappeared. I still got black screens from time to time (without crashes, just the image disappearing) until I understood that my HDMI cable was unable to keep up with the data throughput of the videocard and I replaced it. Since then, smooth sailing for me.
> 
> About the driver itself, it's awesome, plenty of nice features, the only 2 defects are:
> 
> ...


There are tons of posts on the web about MSI program woes. I saw a 10 to 15% increase in performance once I removed Dragon Center. I also no longer use afterburner to log usage when Gaming and that gave me another 5 to 10% increase in performance.


----------



## Nater (Oct 19, 2020)

Been great since not long after launch.  I bought a 5700XT to essentially play Black Ops 4, and they had a few driver releases there where the game was totally broken with stuttering and frame drops.  Haven't had issues with anything else since.  There was a few weeks there that was a real kick in the nuts though.  (new power supply $170, new video card $425, new monitor $800, AND paid $60 for a game I couldn't play, because - drivers)

My kid's rig each had an RX580 for about 2 years (down to 1 now 2+ years)...absolutely ZERO issues.


----------



## BoboOOZ (Oct 19, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> There are tons of posts on the web about MSI program woes. I saw a 10 to 15% increase in performance once I removed Dragon Center. I also no longer use afterburner to log usage when Gaming and that gave me another 5 to 10% increase in performance.


Yes, it's visible if you look at the MSI software that the development is not super tidy. I think AfterBurner is very useful for Nvidia cards owners, but Radeon users should stick with the driver and that would make most of the "driver" issues go away.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 19, 2020)

BoboOOZ said:


> Yes, it's visible if you look at the MSI software that the development is not super tidy. I think AfterBurner is very useful for Nvidia cards owners, but Radeon users should stick with the driver and that would make most of the "driver" issues go away.


The thing is I was a user of MSI afterburner since Tahiti.


----------



## BoboOOZ (Oct 19, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> The thing is I was a user of MSI afterburner since Tahiti.


I understand, I imagine there was a time when it was super-useful.
The fact that dumb interactions between tuning software can be problematic is obvious only once you understand it. All I had done is open Afterburner once and move a memory slider and forgot about it and it took me 3 weeks to find the root of the problem. And i only understood it because the DragonCenter crashed more obviously


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 19, 2020)

BoboOOZ said:


> I understand, I imagine there was a time when it was super-useful.
> The fact that dumb interactions between tuning software can be problematic is obvious only once you understand it. All I had done is open Afterburner once and move a memory slider and forgot about it and it took me 3 weeks to find the root of the problem. And i only understood it because the DragonCenter crashed more obviously


Exactly Dragon Center is a dog's breakfast and is not smart enough to remember ARGB settings.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 19, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> Exactly Dragon Center is a dog's breakfast and is not smart enough to remember ARGB settings.


To be fair, in my opinion, almost, no every single piece of clock and fan control software I have ever used has convinced me that it was shit given enough time, due to janky behaviour.
Latest would be Icue Corsair's, I loved it initially but.
Most are just about capable of their initial design inspiration just not without some annoying shit too, no Asus, Gigabyte, MSI board software I ever tried lasted more then a month before being uninstalled here.


----------



## BoboOOZ (Oct 19, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> To be fair, in my opinion, almost, no every single piece of clock and fan control software I have ever used has convinced me that it was shit given enough time, due to janky behaviour.
> Latest would be Icue Corsair's, I loved it initially but.
> Most are just about capable of their initial design inspiration just not without some annoying shit too, no Asus, Gigabyte, MSI board software I ever tried lasted more then a month before being uninstalled here.


Yes, if you look a bit around it's obvious they tend to be developed a bit quick and dirty style.

I know I'm repeating myself with this software interaction thing, but I imagine that that is the main problem behind Navi 21 "driver issues" and I have never seen any of the bigger sites or YouTubers warn against this problem.


----------



## IvanP91v (Oct 19, 2020)

Never had problems with AMD drivers on my Vega 64, no glitches, problems or crashes - but ReLive or video recording was always a problem. Sometimes recording works, most often doesn't. Switching from h264/avc to h264/hevc doesn't help. Sometimes recording shows that its working, only to end up with a green screen or a tiny 262byte file.

I wonder if AMD drivers work better in regards to recording with RDNA series, but in terms of stability, no issues or problems. No problems in games or software (encoding such as in Magix Vegas Pro).
Just recording issues.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 19, 2020)

During reviews, I never saw this problem.

I let one of my kids use a review card on his system with the same driver... black screens. Move it back to mine, none. Try again with new drivers in a couple of months (after fresh OS install for other reasons, mind you) same issue. Not sure what the deal is on that system (B450 + Ryzen 2K CPU), but that is what's happening as of a few months ago. We gave up and he has an NV card.


> I know I'm repeating myself with this software interaction thing, but I imagine that that is the main problem behind Navi 21 "driver issues" and I have never seen any of the bigger sites or YouTubers warn against this problem.


It could be software, but that said, why can't it work nice will all software? We don't see this issue on the other side, do we? I don't follow this logic considering we've seen people simply swap to NV cards and it works. So while it may be software causing the issue (doubt it), the competition can figure out how to play nice with it. Root cause analysis, not symptom treatment.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 19, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> During reviews, I never saw this problem.
> 
> I let one of my kids use a review card on his system with the same driver... black screens. Move it back to mine, none. Try again with new drivers in a couple of months (after fresh OS install for other reasons, mind you) same issue. Not sure what the deal is on that system (B450 + Ryzen 2K CPU), but that is what's happening as of a few months ago. We gave up and he has an NV card.
> It could be software, but that said, why can't it work nice will all software? We don't see this issue on the other side, do we? I don't follow this logic considering we've seen people simply swap to NV cards and it works. So while it may be software causing the issue (doubt it), the competition can figure out how to play nice with it. Root cause analysis, not symptom treatment.


Sadly despite catching users with black screen issues it won’t produce a useable dump file or event that can be used to actually catch the cause to be able to fix it. It’s literally so random it can be a TDR or something completely unknown for lack of data. It’s+literally the most elusive issue


----------



## BoboOOZ (Oct 19, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> It could be software, but that said, why can't it work nice will all software? We don't see this issue on the other side, do we? I don't follow this logic considering we've seen people simply swap to NV cards and it works. So while it may be software causing the issue (doubt it), the competition can figure out how to play nice with it. Root cause analysis, not symptom treatment.


The important thing for me is to give users that have issues workarounds for their issues.

The less important thing is who's to blame for the issues. It could be AMD, it could be the other software.

I'll give you a personal example. I develop mostly in Java, my code works on Windows and Linux platforms. However it tends to have way more bugs in Linux, because I work in Windows, so I can spot many of the Windows bugs during development.

See how people say that drivers work fine under Linux, but not in Windows? Maybe because there's no afterburner or dragon center for Linux?

Anyways, it's impossible to know for sure, but the answer is pretty far from clear cut.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 19, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> Sadly despite catching users with black screen issues it won’t produce a useable dump file or event that can be used to actually catch the cause to be able to fix it. It’s literally so random it can be a TDR or something completely unknown for lack of data. It’s+literally the most elusive issue


Reminds me of intermittent issues with a car.... they are SO TOUGH to pin down and resolve. The dealership doesn't want to throw parts at it (understandable), but the user still has the issue. It is frustrating.

I think either this or the last release AMD finally removed the generic black screen issue that has been noted for well over a calendar year in their release notes.

This won't stop me from getting an AMD card, but the product with the least amount of effort is what will go in my kid's system. I won't buy this card out of the gate until I see a couple of months of 'release notes' from users.



BoboOOZ said:


> Anyways, it's impossible to know for sure, but the answer is pretty far from clear cut.


Fair enough.... but I again ask, why can team A get it right and team B cannot? Sites don't warn against this issue because they have no idea and reputable sites don't propogate guesses... it 'could' be software... well, it could be a lot of things...


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Oct 19, 2020)

Vega 64. I bought it pretty late into the cycle (only a few months before RDNA), but I can't say I've had any major issues with Vega64 drivers in games.

OpenCL on the other hand has had various issues. I don't really know if it's the driver or say Blenders code, but it's like OpenCL isn't as reliable to use in applications. I did take a look at Blenders OpenCL code and it's horrible, so maybe it's an application specific thing.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 19, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Reminds me of intermittent issues with a car.... they are SO TOUGH to pin down and resolve. The dealership doesn't want to throw parts at it (understandable), but the user still has the issue. It is frustrating.
> 
> I think either this or the last release AMD finally removed the generic black screen issue that has been noted for well over a calendar year in their release notes.
> 
> This won't stop me from getting an AMD card, but the product with the least amount of effort is what will go in my kid's system. I won't buy this card out of the gate until I see a couple of months of 'release notes' from users.


Well I had a user on to AMD discord getting them with a degree of frequency I had him install the reg file to force dumps hasd him check event viewer for=relevant events but just couldn’t get anything conclusive to be able to attacch to the bug repport tool
For the most part it’s become a non issue, yet random untraceable instances still persis. I wish I could get one myself so I could  hunt it down myself and maybe have better luck producing  some viable info


----------



## BoboOOZ (Oct 19, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Fair enough.... but I again ask, why can team A get it right and team B cannot? Sites don't warn against this issue because they have no idea and reputable sites don't propogate guesses... it 'could' be software... well, it could be a lot of things...


Because everybody is (or was) developing software mostly for team A? And because team A software is also much more limited and closed, you can't modify it much, and when you can't modify it you can't break it?

Anyways, I agree with you that AMD drivers should just work. As they are, they are much too powerful and they are hurting themselves with these issues. They should hide all the most powerful customizations under several layers of "Advanced" menus, maybe many normal clients would be way happier.



INSTG8R said:


> Well I had a user on to AMD discord getting them with a degree of frequency I had him install the reg file to force dumps hasd him check event viewer for=relevant events but just couldn’t get anything conclusive to be able to attacch to the bug repport tool
> For the most part it’s become a non issue, yet random untraceable instances still persis. I wish I could get one myself so I could  hunt it down myself and maybe have better luck producing  some viable info


Have you gotten any PSU issues out of the way, just out of curiosity?


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 19, 2020)

BoboOOZ said:


> Have you gotten any PSU issues out of the way, just out of curiosity


For me it’s a non issue but “dirty power“ has been proven and using separate pci connections rather than a paired set has actually sorted some users issues
Someone I interact  with who’s staff of a hardware producer has used rhis solution to sort a few customers issues basically using this image.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 19, 2020)

BoboOOZ said:


> Because everybody is (or was) developing software mostly for team A? And because team A software is also much more limited and closed, you can't modify it much, and when you can't modify it you can't break it?


Uh, no. Software is developed for Windows not to work with Team A/B's drivers...


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 19, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> For me it’s a non issue but “dirty power“ has been proven and using separate pci connections rather than a paired set has actually sorted some users issues
> Someone I interact  with who’s staff of a hardware producer has used rhis solution to sort a few customers issues basically using this image. View attachment 172388



I'm doing the "don't do this" at the moment, no issues. No AMD card though. (2070 super)


----------



## Ants (Oct 19, 2020)

My 5700 XT has served me well so far.

Had an RX 590 before that also served me well.

Waiting for RDNA 2 before I decide if I stay team red or go team green for next upgrade.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 19, 2020)

I never had any issues in the ATi times.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 19, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> I never had any issues in the ATi times.



Drivers before 9700 was not very good either. From 9700 to 5870 i was mostly satisfied with their Catalyst Control Center


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 19, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> Drivers before 9700 was not very good either. From 9700 to 5870 i was mostly satisfied with their Catalyst Control Center



I've had x300, x1600pro, x1950pro, hd3870, hd4870.


----------



## Argentrx (Oct 19, 2020)

ive mainly used amd cpu/gpu for best part of 18 years and never had any issue.  my current vga is rx570 and so far no issue.  youre good to go if you wish to use an amd gpu


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 19, 2020)

FinneousPJ said:


> I mean drivers and control panels should come separately in all OSs... driver is just a software interface to a specific hardware. A control panel is a user interface. They literally have  nothing to do with each other.



True that but it kind of is offputting to have no GUI available at all...


----------



## FinneousPJ (Oct 19, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> True that but it kind of is offputting to have no GUI available at all...


Try CoreCtrl it's pretty decent.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 19, 2020)

FinneousPJ said:


> Try CoreCtrl it's pretty decent.



I had it when I had AMD.  Decent, but lacks the 3D settings.  Still, it's something.

And don't get me wrong, their open source driver is still pretty slick.


----------



## Taraquin (Oct 19, 2020)

Had 5700XT for over a year and only problem I have had was that with the first 5 drivers Rocket League didn't work, but works now. I use afterburner to UV and it works fine.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 19, 2020)

Yeah, I was even using afterburner without issue at the end.

My main beef was the cpu overhead in the drivers.  It doesn't matter in many games, but find that single threaded cpu instensive game (Like Kerbal Space Program) and it will be very noticable.


----------



## BoboOOZ (Oct 20, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Uh, no. Software is developed for Windows not to work with Team A/B's drivers...


That's naive, that's now how software development works. You cannot have 2 graphic cards in one computer, you will have only one. If you have an A card, most chances are your software will work best on A hardware, it's as simple as that.

That is also the reason why my team's software was best in Windows, not in Linux. And it was developed in Windows, not in Linux, because 80% of the market was Windows. It is as simple as that, market leaders have the advantage of software being more carefully designed for their platform. However, with next-gen games being developed on AMD hardware, we might see a shift there.

But AMD drivers are still way too open for the nominal case.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 20, 2020)

BoboOOZ said:


> That's naive, that's now how software development works. You cannot have 2 graphic cards in one computer, you will have only one. If you have an A card, most chances are your software will work best on A hardware, it's as simple as that.
> 
> That is also the reason why my team's software was best in Windows, not in Linux. And it was developed in Windows, not in Linux, because 80% of the market was Windows. It is as simple as that, market leaders have the advantage of software being more carefully designed for their platform. However, with next-gen games being developed on AMD hardware, we might see a shift there.
> 
> But AMD drivers are still way too open for the nominal case.


I didnt state, allude to, nor infer anything about having two different gpus in the same system. Stay with me, please... 

I'm just saying that most applications have nothing to do with gpu drivers  and that random software likely isn't the issue.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 20, 2020)

Zero issues on my RX580 and, unlike Nvidia Experience, you don't have to sign in to use Radeon Software which, once you get used to the labyrinth of settings, works very well indeed.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 20, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Zero issues on my RX580 and, unlike Nvidia Experience, you don't have to sign in to use Radeon Software which, once you get used to the labyrinth of settings, works very well indeed.


FYI, you dont have to download and install it. You can use 95% of NV tools/functionality without GFE. All it offers is automatic driver updates and auto optimizes games. Two things enthusiasts, even at tpu, generally shy away from. Its a noob crutch.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 20, 2020)

gtx 1080 has just died, if i get a powercolor rx5700xt red devil 8gb to replace it, will it be ok? i mean driver wise now? i only game at 1080/144


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 20, 2020)

tigger said:


> gtx 1080 has just died, if i get a powercolor rx5700xt red devil 8gb to replace it, will it be ok? i mean driver wise now? i only game at 1080/144


The chances of you running into driver issues on AMD today is very very low (still arguably higher than Nvidia). Go for it!

That said, if you can, wait to see what the new AMD cards offer and what that does to the overall market.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 20, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> The chances of you running into driver issues on AMD today is very very low (still arguably higher than Nvidia). Go for it!
> 
> That said, if you can, wait to see what the new AMD cards offer and what that does to the overall market.



Might be worth waiting. thx


----------



## Kaleid (Oct 20, 2020)

Not much trouble. Some older games don't work superbly, if I for instance alt-tab out of Arkham City the framerate becomes quite a bit worse. The only solution is to restart the game.

Past (I'll add this anyhow, to contrast that it has been worse..)
Had more trouble when I owned a rx480 8GB, cloning the screen to a TV and then disabling it would sometimes make both screens unusable. Had to reboot.
Otherwise stuttering problems long way back when those articles started to pop up.


----------



## Mordeafaca (Oct 20, 2020)

Bought vega56 year and half a ago, so far the only complain is that I'm not able to undervolt / change clock speeds without the drivers messing around and flatting the voltage. 
Besides that I think Nvidia brings normally more "features" to their drivers than amd (former gtx970 owner) like fast sync / enhanced sync, af to dx11 and so on.
But overall the performance and actual gameplay is flawless, 0 problems or workarounds (mostly play AAA single-player).

Good luck on your next purchase.


----------



## bencrutz (Oct 20, 2020)

main: radeon 7 & secondary: 5500XT here
no issues since launch (rad 7), but i mostly play BF1 on main and ori on secondary, so there's that


----------



## Big Ed (Oct 24, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> For me it’s a non issue but “dirty power“ has been proven and using separate pci connections rather than a paired set has actually sorted some users issues
> Someone I interact  with who’s staff of a hardware producer has used rhis solution to sort a few customers issues basically using this image. View attachment 172388


I have been using the DON'T DO THIS method for a long time and have had no problems. I used this method on a 1070ti and now I am using this method on a 5700 XT. I recently transitioned to a 5700 XT this past week. I just wanted to know what kind of problems can someone expect with the "DON'T DO THIS" method?


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 24, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> I have been using the DON'T DO THIS method for a long time and have had no problems. I used this method on a 1070ti and now I am using this method on a 5700 XT. I recently transitioned to a 5700 XT this past week. I just wanted to know what kind of problems can someone expect with the "DON'T DO THIS" method?



Not much on a good PSU.  Jonnyguru himself was here weighing in on that chart a bit back.  It applies to y-cable style dual pins rather than the "chain style" most quality psus use.  With chain topology it's a nonissue, with y-topology (only used on old or cheapest of cheap) it can be a wire capacity issue (fire risk).


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 24, 2020)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Vega 64. I bought it pretty late into the cycle (only a few months before RDNA), but I can't say I've had any major issues with Vega64 drivers in games.
> 
> OpenCL on the other hand has had various issues. I don't really know if it's the driver or say Blenders code, but it's like OpenCL isn't as reliable to use in applications. I did take a look at Blenders OpenCL code and it's horrible, so maybe it's an application specific thing.


I believe folding at home still uses open CL , I have run it without issues for quite some time, I can't say I have used much else though not knowingly besides the odd benchmark so definitely not conclusive but not nothing, the whole life of the card so far.


----------



## bug (Oct 25, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> I had it when I had AMD.  Decent, but lacks the 3D settings.  Still, it's something.
> 
> And don't get me wrong, their open source driver is still pretty slick.


It doesn't do OpenCL though. And I think it's missing one other important feature (maybe HDMI sound, but don't quote me on that).


----------



## davidburke30 (Oct 25, 2020)

I have had zero issues.  Mostly play COD


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 25, 2020)

bug said:


> It doesn't do OpenCL though. And I think it's missing one other important feature (maybe HDMI sound, but don't quote me on that).



The opensource drivers are missing hdmi freesync.  You can actually get OpenCL working if you really care.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2020)

My dads PC ran an RX470 (that i flashed to a 570) and now runs a 580... no issues at all. He pretty much lives in world of tanks so its not a broad test, but he games at 1080p 144Hz daily and it hasnt skipped a beat on either GPU.

I'm tempted for the new AMD cards purely because of the heat output of the 3080's


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 25, 2020)

BoboOOZ said:


> But AMD drivers are still way too open for the nominal case.



How has being open done anything but help AMD?


----------



## Turmania (Oct 25, 2020)

Just do not be the ones who buys first wait a while. AMD is a serial offender in this regard. But as a caution, I advice anyone to wait a while even for other products from rival companies. At the end of the day, nothing is more frustrating than a bios/driver problem for your brand new pc.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2020)

offending third party programs causing issues is so damn likely why end users find problems, but reviewers dont. No review machine is going to have RGB software or overlays (even something common like discord) running so that would fit with why some users have issues that reviewers never run into




Turmania said:


> Just do not be the ones who buys first wait a while. AMD is a serial offender in this regard. But as a caution, I advice anyone to wait a while even for other products from rival companies. At the end of the day, nothing is more frustrating than a bios/driver problem for your brand new pc.



to be fair, look at the 3080 launch with all its crashes. early adopters always have problems for every brand... so your advice is good.


----------



## xenocide (Oct 25, 2020)

I think the new drivers are fine. I was having issues until recently that I thought were driver related, but it may have been CPU/Mobo related somehow? Who knows. I've had no issues with the drivers specifically. Just about everything problematic I've encountered was actually a problem with specific games or some such.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 25, 2020)

No problems on my end, even though i tend to use Enterprise AMD drivers for all my cards, even normal GPU'S. Enterprise drivers have better overall performance, compared to Adrenalin drivers.
Note , i only have two normal GPU, RX 570 8GB and my R7 260Oc, the rest are workstation gpus, but my current one Radeon pro w5500.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 25, 2020)

u2konline said:


> No problems on my end, even though i tend to use Enterprise AMD drivers for all my cards, even normal GPU'S. Enterprise drivers have better overall performance, compared to Adrenalin drivers.
> Note , i only have two normal GPU, RX 570 8GB and my R7 260Oc, the rest are workstation gpus, but my current one Radeon pro w5500.



I found the enterprise drivers to perform more consistently for sure (reliable).  Not sure they were really the faster of the two but they certainly didn't lose much and they always worked, even in the "bad days."


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 25, 2020)

Pretty meh, previous 20.9.2 drivers solved hardware decoding, current 20.10.1 make them worse than before, even h.264 stutters.
OpenGL is useless, Vulkan is slower than Nvidia, ReLive is virtually disabled on integrated Vega GPUs,  and we still miss the hardware accelerated GPU scheduler. I hope the December driver adds it.


----------



## BoboOOZ (Oct 25, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> How has being open done anything but help AMD?


It gives a lot of control to people/applications who potentially know very little.
Example for what I mean : Database servers need to be very stable, because they are are at the very cores of entreprise applications. How is that achieved? Most users have extremely few rights, this way they can't break the database.

Anyway, since my last post in this thread, I managed to reproduce another of the "dreaded Radeon driver issues": freezes and crashes in light games and YouTube videos. Only, I haven't changed anything with the graphic card, so after a few days, I found the culprit, it was the XMP profile, I had changed it from 1 to 2 and that was causing the crashes. Problem is, I had changed it with a bunch of other stuff, and I had to reload the defaults to actually find the problem. Now that reminds me of what I hear Chris the Good Old Gamer saying regularly, Ryzen memory overclocking is finicky, don't just put an XMP profile and think that you're done.
I bet that, like me, many Navi 10 users have Ryzen systems, they overclock the memory, and, then blame the video drivers, because they read on the internets that this is the cause to their problems.

Not only the video drivers, the whole Ryzen system is very open, and this is why people run into trouble. You should change the settings one by one and stress test them thoroughly, but most people don't do that, and when they run into trouble, they just blame the video drivers...


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 25, 2020)

BoboOOZ said:


> It gives a lot of control to people/applications who potentially know very little.



No, that's not how open-source works at all in a well modeled project.  You still need to get your commit approved by knowledgable people controlling the core repo.

If stupid people are making stupid commits, that's just as likely to happen in closed source, but more likely to go unnoticed.


----------



## BoboOOZ (Oct 25, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> No, that's not how open-source works at all in a well modeled project.  You still need to get your commit approved by knowledgable people controlling the core repo.
> 
> If stupid people are making stupid commits, that's just as likely to happen in closed source, but more likely to go unnoticed.


There's a misunderstanding here, I'm talking about the final software UI being too open for the final users for advanced features, I'm not talking about development at all (open source or "closed" source).


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 25, 2020)

BoboOOZ said:


> There's a misunderstanding here, I'm talking about the final software UI being too open for the final users for advanced features, I'm not talking about development at all (open source or "closed" source).



Oh, in that case that's a seperate animal, yeah.  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 25, 2020)

Just got a 5700xt red devil. running driver only, stripped from download file. no problems at all.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 25, 2020)

tigger said:


> Just got a 5700xt red devil. running driver only, stripped from download file. no problems at all.



how do you strip to driver only on AMD? I wasn't aware you could


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 25, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> how do you strip to driver only on AMD? I wasn't aware you could











						Install AMD video driver ONLY
					

Here is a way to install the AMD video driver only without all the other bloat, if that is what you want.  Download the AMD driver package, open that .exe with 7zip and you will see Bin64,Config,Packages and Setup.exe.  Go into Packages and extract "Drivers". Use AMD cleanup utility to uninstall...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Melvis (Oct 26, 2020)

I've had Nvidia and I've had AMD cards for both a long time, probably about the same amount of time each honestly. MX440 Days till the 4000 series came out from AMD, got the 4870X2 second hand a yr or so later after they had came out, added a second 4870X2 then moved to 2x7930's then to 2x280x's and all the time I was on the AMD cards I had really no issues with drivers at all till I got the 280X's where I had 11 Driver updates in a row that screwed up crossfire in certain games to the point they couldnt even be played so by the 11th update I had enough! and moved back to Nvidia and the drivers for them since the GTX970 have been rock solid. That been said I do have 2 machines running AMD drivers, one with a RX 580 and for the most part its been perfectly fine, little buggy at the start but no worries the last 12months and same with the 2200G onboard GPU, also been no worries.  

Honestly I have found AMD drivers to be good! but just take that little extra time to be as good as the Nvidia drivers , around 6months give or take. Except for my 280X's that far as I know never got fixed.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 26, 2020)

tigger said:


> Just got a 5700xt red devil. running driver only, stripped from download file. no problems at all.


Why would you not want full control of your experience?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 26, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> Why would you not want full control of your experience?



Full control....maybe, full of bloat i don't want, yes.

I do not want to stream. I do not want AMD to monitor my system or launch games on my computer. I do not want an extra web browser. I want the drivers ONLY.

If they had a Nvidia like control panel that would be fine, but i do not want all the other crap that comes with it.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Oct 26, 2020)

Only installing the parts you want IS full control.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 26, 2020)

tigger said:


> Full control....maybe, full of bloat i don't want, yes.
> 
> If they had a Nvidia like control panel that would be fine, but i do not want all the other crap that comes with it.


You are indeed entitled to your opinion but have you actually given it a shot? Indeed the Nvidia control panel seems Spartan to me vs Adreneline.



FinneousPJ said:


> Only installing the parts you want IS full control.


All I am trying to establish is Adrneline is much more than bloat ware


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 26, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> You are indeed entitled to your opinion but have you actually given it a shot? Indeed the Nvidia control panel seems Spartan to me vs Adreneline.
> 
> 
> All I am trying to establish is Adrneline is much more than bloat ware



Yes i tried it. don't like it at all. to much going on. A simple one screen control panel for driver controls fine, but not that imo mess. My games work fine with driver only.



FinneousPJ said:


> Only installing the parts you want IS full control.



You can't install only the parts you want, you used to be able to, but now it is all or nothing. I mean come on, a browser in the driver control panel. Who launches games from their driver control panel? bloated crap. So my full control option is none of it.

Also google it, it is not just me that feels the same.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 26, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> You are indeed entitled to your opinion but have you actually given it a shot? Indeed the Nvidia control panel seems Spartan to me vs Adreneline.
> 
> 
> All I am trying to establish is Adrneline is much more than bloat ware


It may not be bloatware, but it is more bloated than NVCP. I prefer NVCP over AMD's solution any day. IDC that still looks like it comes from Windows XP.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 26, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> It may not be bloatware, but it is more bloated than NVCP. I prefer NVCP over AMD's solution any day. IDC that still looks like it comes from Windows XP.


You know your preference and I honestly used to feel the same way you did. It was when I found the amount of things that you can do with your Monitor (no need for CRU) that got me hooked.


----------



## ratirt (Oct 26, 2020)

I don't mind the Adrenaline layout and I find the options there very useful. It allows me to optimize any game for the best performance separately. Of course, there's plenty more you can do with the spectrum of option but for the time being, individual game optimization for me is the way to go.
Besides, if anyone find it unnecessary, you can always switch to global gaming settings and call it a day.


----------



## delshay (Oct 26, 2020)

No complaints about the software works well here. & you can install drivers only if you want. There's even a software that I downloaded which I have never used that remove some parts of AMD Adrenalin software. I never used it, but I'm guessing it lets you pick which parts you want to remove if you have the full installation.


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Oct 26, 2020)

fundamentally broken, overloaded with crap that really nobody needs.


----------



## BoboOOZ (Oct 26, 2020)

WarTherapy1195 said:


> fundamentally broken, overloaded with crap that really nobody needs.


Go away, troll!


----------



## ratirt (Oct 26, 2020)

WarTherapy1195 said:


> fundamentally broken, overloaded with crap that really nobody needs.


The Adrenalin driver is awesome with all the option it allows you to tweak. I need it so nobody makes no sense here. On top of that, that comes from a person who probably never used it anyway


----------



## bug (Oct 26, 2020)

ratirt said:


> I don't mind the Adrenaline layout and I find the options there very useful. *It allows me to optimize any game for the best performance separately*. Of course, there's plenty more you can do with the spectrum of option but for the time being, individual game optimization for me is the way to go.
> Besides, if anyone find it unnecessary, you can always switch to global gaming settings and call it a day.


Nvidia's simpler control panel also does that very well 
Fwiw, Nvidia's drivers are bigger (600 vs 400MB) with GeForce Experience and stuff. But Experience is still optional, even though Nvidia pushes it hard.


----------



## ratirt (Oct 26, 2020)

bug said:


> Nvidia's simpler control panel also does that very well
> Fwiw, Nvidia's drivers are bigger (600 vs 400MB) with GeForce Experience and stuff. But Experience is still optional, even though Nvidia pushes it hard.


Well, It is not which driver is better or which driver's package is bigger when you look at the subject of this thread but an opinion about the AMD driver and what it brings. 
This is what I like about it and shared my opinion aside of many other things that I really find useful. What's your opinion about the AMD driver though? Do you have an AMD GPU and you are using it or you have used recently?


----------



## R0H1T (Oct 26, 2020)

The truth lies somewhere in between the two extremes, much like the rest of things in life!


----------



## Fleurious (Oct 28, 2020)

Haven’t used an AMD card since running 4870s but had no issues that I can recollect.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 28, 2020)

delshay said:


> No complaints about the software works well here. & you can install drivers only if you want. There's even a software that I downloaded which I have never used that remove some parts of AMD Adrenalin software. I never used it, but I'm guessing it lets you pick which parts you want to remove if you have the full installation.



So how do you *only* install the driver without ripping it out like i showed? what is the software that lets you remove the parts you don't want? link?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 28, 2020)

I run an RX560 in my sons PC and I have to say, I have had issues with them. The latest drivers seem to be good with no problems lately. I admit I dislike their software suite and prefer nvidia. 
Over the years I have always had issues with AMD drivers so I am leery of purchasing their cards. Sometimes though I do it just to save money, but then I usually feel like slapping myself. 

I have two AMD cards currently being used in other computers. The RX560 above and the R9 480X (which is still going strong!)


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Oct 28, 2020)

BoboOOZ said:


> Go away, troll!


Go away, Fanboy!

i have TWO 5700XTs and both are barely functional (only the black screen was fixed now after 14 MONTHS!)
still have game crashes, enhanced sync is completely broken and unuseable, massive stuttering in several games like BF V.

but who cares.. huh?


----------



## BoboOOZ (Oct 28, 2020)

WarTherapy1195 said:


> Go away, Fanboy!
> 
> i have TWO 5700XTs and both are barely functional (only the black screen was fixed now after 14 MONTHS!)
> still have game crashes, enhanced sync is completely broken and unuseable, massive stuttering in several games like BF V.
> ...


Most probably user error, open a thread here, I'm pretty sure we can help you.

Had the same problems, completely solved for a long time now.

Edit: and all my problems were user error, too, if that's not obvious from my wording.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 28, 2020)

I have had the 5700xt a week and ha no crashes, bsods, black screens, stuttering(that i can see) or anything else.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 28, 2020)

tigger said:


> I have had the 5700xt a week and ha no crashes, bsods, black screens, stuttering(that i can see) or anything else.


Good. They resolved that issue a couple of releases ago.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 28, 2020)

BoboOOZ said:


> Most probably user error, open a thread here, I'm pretty sure we can help you.
> 
> Had the same problems, completely solved for a long time now.
> 
> Edit: and all my problems were user error, too, if that's not obvious from my wording.



Honest question here but explain to me how user error causes a video card to not perform correctly? I buy a video card, install it, install the software/drivers then use it. If I have to do anything special for a video card to work properly, then that is not user error, that is crap drivers and tech. So i ask, what user error creates these problems you are talking about?


----------



## BoboOOZ (Oct 28, 2020)

WhiteNoise said:


> Honest question here but explain to me how user error causes a video card to not perform correctly? I buy a video card, install it, install the software/drivers then use it. If I have to do anything special for a video card to work properly, then that is not user error, that is crap drivers and tech. So i ask, what user error creates these problems you are talking about?


My user errors:

installing additional tuning software
enabling XMP profile on the CPU and not mem testing it (any memory OC applies)
using only one rail for power delivery to the GPU
Do you recognize yourself in any of the bullets? Do you use MSI afterburner, Dragon Center, or equivalent? What speed is you RAM running at? Do you have 2 separate power rails going to your GPU?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 28, 2020)

@BoboOOZ I use one rail or two, depending on the PSU. I have never had any issues from doing so.
I use evga precision X1 (no issues to speak of)
In BIOS I set up the XMP profile when i first install everything. if I have any issues after testing I play with profile until everything is dandy. I run my ram at the speed they are supposed to run at. I use the XMP profile to make sure I run the advertised speed.

If I am overclocking then I expect issues can pop up so I do a lot of testing before I settle on my stable OC. Once that is done I never look back. All of this is done when i first build a PC from scratch. Once everything is stable, I never tweak a thing again until I buy parts to build another PC. 

Done are the days of my tweaking and benching constantly. that is not a hobby of mine any longer.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 28, 2020)

BoboOOZ said:


> using only one rail for power delivery to the GPU



So i am guessing that is using a PCIe power cable that is single from PSU and splits to two at GPU end? I was using that type for my 5700xt red devil, but have just switched to two separate cables, as it is better.


----------



## BoboOOZ (Oct 28, 2020)

WhiteNoise said:


> I use one rail or two, depending on the PSU. I have never had any issues from doing so.
> I use evga precision X1 (no issues to speak of)


That's not good, you're possibly asking for trouble, see this post:


INSTG8R said:


> For me it’s a non issue but “dirty power“ has been proven and using separate pci connections rather than a paired set has actually sorted some users issues
> Someone I interact  with who’s staff of a hardware producer has used rhis solution to sort a few customers issues basically using this image. View attachment 172388





WhiteNoise said:


> In BIOS I set up the XMP profile when i first install everything. if I have any issues after testing I play with profile until everything is dandy. I run my ram at the speed they are supposed to run at. I use the XMP profile to make sure I run the advertised speed.
> 
> If I am overclocking then I expect issues can pop up so I do a lot of testing before I settle on my stable OC. Once that is done I never look back.



The advertised frequency is not at all guaranteed, my memory works fine with XMP profile 1, crashes randomly with profile 2. use memtest to find out if your memory overclocking is working (yes, XMP profile is overclocking). Ryzen memory management is finicky.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 28, 2020)

BoboOOZ said:


> That's not good, you're possibly asking for trouble, see this post:


----------



## BoboOOZ (Oct 28, 2020)

WhiteNoise said:


>


That meaning?


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2020)

tigger said:


> So how do you *only* install the driver without ripping it out like i showed? what is the software that lets you remove the parts you don't want? link?



I extract the driver package into a folder using 7zip. After that, go into the device manager, find the display device (that should be displaying as Microsoft Basic Video Driver with old drivers uninstalled), right click on it and select "Update Driver", "Browse my computer for drivers" and direct it to the folder where you unzipped the driver. 

**Just realized that I may have just repeated what you've already done.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 28, 2020)

erocker said:


> I extract the driver package into a folder using 7zip. After that, go into the device manager, find the display device (that should be displaying as Microsoft Basic Video Driver with old drivers uninstalled), right click on it and select "Update Driver", "Browse my computer for drivers" and direct it to the folder where you unzipped the driver.
> 
> **Just realized that I may have just repeated what you've already done.



You did lol. That is exactly how i did it. He seems to be saying you can install the driver only using the adrenaline installer, which you cant.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 28, 2020)

BoboOOZ said:


> Most probably user error, open a thread here, I'm pretty sure we can help you.
> 
> Had the same problems, completely solved for a long time now.
> 
> Edit: and all my problems were user error, too, if that's not obvious from my wording.



Enhanced sync was indeed completely broken last I checked too.



BoboOOZ said:


> That meaning?



Well that post has both been debunked for remotely modern psus, and it isn't anything to do with "rails" regardless.


----------



## Cheeseball (Oct 28, 2020)

WarTherapy1195 said:


> Go away, Fanboy!
> 
> i have TWO 5700XTs and both are barely functional (only the black screen was fixed now after 14 MONTHS!)
> still have game crashes, enhanced sync is completely broken and unuseable, massive stuttering in several games like BF V.
> ...



Don't use Enhanced Sync or Chill. That's still broken for the RX 5700 XT for some reason.

When I had the RX 5700 XT in my system (and this was a reference model with the blower), I just disable any of the AMD optimizations (this includes the AMD texture caching) in the global tab and it ran flawlessly with it undervolted to 1151mV.

Mind you this is when I tried the Adrenaline 20.10.1 and 20.9.2 betas recently. Prior to that I was using the Radeon Pro Software which was flawless since the RX 5700 XT was added (I believe this was in February 2020).


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 28, 2020)

Gotta love the lack of RT performance info in the stream.



Cheeseball said:


> Mind you this is when I tried the Adrenaline 20.10.1 and 20.9.2 betas recently.


Want a good one? 20.10.1 reverted the Vulkan driver from 1.2.149 to 1.2.133. All added extensions between those versions are now gone, lost.


----------



## Cheeseball (Oct 28, 2020)

GoldenX said:


> Want a good one? 20.10.1 reverted the Vulkan driver from 1.2.149 to 1.2.133. All added extensions between those versions are now gone, lost.



If this is the case, I think you can extract the newer Vulkan driver from 20.9.2 and install it over whatever came in 20.10.1. Please make sure to report this to @INSTG8R and in the AMD Report Tool. Unfortunately I can't test this anymore.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Oct 28, 2020)

Late to the party but I can comment on Unity/Unreal/Source driver stability for a mix of AMD RX480 onwards and Nvidia GTX970 onwards over a sample size of almost a thousand cards. I can also comment on a huge range of CAD/Productivity driver performance but that's now what you asked for.

AMD seem to make the more stable driver overall - fewer weird hangs, lockups, application crashes etc. The 5700-series launch was supposedly a disaster but I think that was simply a case of bad pre-release drivers that were already fixed before I got my hands on the first 5700XT I could. There are definintely quirks to both drivers and it does sometime depend on the hardware generation but most of (like 2/3rds) of the problems tend to be related to the driver rather than the exact model of card.

AMD and Nvidia run games differently. I don't think it's necessarily driver based but sometimes a game will run like crap and I think something's wrong, but it's just that the variance between GPU vendors and games can be pretty big sometimes. If you like playing decade-old DX9 classics then I think Nvidia's performance is more consistent. I've usually noted one or two games per card generation that run worse than expected, but acceptably on newer AMD cards and I don't recall having that problem on any Nvidia cards. Usually the games are so old that the graphics aren't really the reason you're playing them any more so the fact it's not running a well as it should isn't a big deal.

One thing I will say, not stability related, is that the AMD control panel and tuning options are vastly superior to Nvidia's shockingly useless WindowsXP-era driver UI. And no, Geforce Experience is not the solution to that, Geforce Experience can DIAF.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 29, 2020)

BoboOOZ said:


> My user errors:
> 
> installing additional tuning software
> enabling XMP profile on the CPU and not mem testing it (any memory OC applies)
> ...


Those are good troubleshooting steps, however not typically a direct cause of issues. Plenty of users run 3rd party software successfully.

XMP is overclocking the IMC only. The sticks are rated to run at the speed on the box. Jedec profiles are there for compatibility reasons. Ive never seen ram cause blackscreen issues similar to how AMD GPUs black screened, however. Testing xmp profiles for stability is prudent though, period.

One rail is fine if it is clean and enough power. Also, most psus are single rail in the first place. The point here is a good quality psu. Or by rails are you saying two cables and not use one with two pcie connectors (something id did on a 2080ti, currently a 2080s ftr). Note two cables can be from the same 12V rail so you have to be careful with wording.



Chrispy_ said:


> AMD seem to make the more stable driver overall - fewer weird hangs, lockups, application crashes etc


lol, no. If there is anything we know, over the past year, amd drivers had notably more issues than nVidia. Come on now... 



Chrispy_ said:


> One thing I will say, not stability related, is that the AMD control panel and tuning options are vastly superior to Nvidia's shockingly useless WindowsXP-era driver UI.


What is missing in NVCP that AMD has? AMD's is pretty...if you're of elementary school age. But the NVCP has all of the functionality you need, no? I've never looked at it and said, where can I.....................................and not had an answer. What specifically is missing? Dated, sure. But it works well.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Oct 29, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> What is missing in NVCP that AMD has?



I was just going through the NVCP and was struggling to find a tuning option for the cards unlike the AMD option. Have I missed/overlooked something in the NVCP to not find it?


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 29, 2020)

Outback Bronze said:


> I was just going through the NVCP and was struggling to find a tuning option for the cards unlike the AMD option. Have I missed/overlooked something in the NVCP to not find it?


What do you mean a tuning option? For overclocking? Right, NV has never done that... always third party. That said, good point! Some may want all of that combined. I prefer using the software for the card, however. Been using those since I started overclocking. 

Outside of performance tuning (including fan control), everything else is there I can think of. 

I took exception to the words "shockingly useless" as that is just being toxic and, quite frankly, untrue. I like what they have to offer. It is a nice bloated hunk of software comparatively, but it's looks are... not for me.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Oct 29, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> For overclocking?



Yep, Nvidia's is no where to be seen. AMD's one lately, I have been playing with and its quite impressive. Its not bad for a stock driver interface which Nvidia lacks.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 29, 2020)

Outback Bronze said:


> Yep, Nvidia's is no where to be seen. AMD's one lately, I have been playing with and its quite impressive. Its not bad for a stock driver interface which Nvidia lacks.


Well, let's be clear it has a 'stock driver interface', but there isn't any tuning options. Otherwise, it's all there AFAIK.

I guess i'd like to ask if you find NV's NVCP implementation "shockingly useless".


----------



## bug (Oct 29, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> What do you mean a tuning option? For overclocking? Right, NV has never done that... always third party. That said, good point! Some may want all of that combined. I prefer using the software for the card, however. Been using those since I started overclocking.
> 
> Outside of performance tuning (including fan control), everything else is there I can think of.
> 
> I took exception to the words "shockingly useless" as that is just being toxic and, quite frankly, untrue. I like what they have to offer. It is a nice bloated hunk of software comparatively, but it's looks are... not for me.


Yup, on Nvidia, for years RivaTuner was the go-to solution. To the point EVGA ripped that off and put it into their X1 Precision (or whatever it's called) software.
Tbh, unless you're hardcore into it, overclocking these days feels mostly pointless: this chips overclock themselves pretty well out of the box. As proven by some TPU benchmarks showing manually OC Ryzen CPUs performing worse than OotB.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 29, 2020)

bug said:


> some TPU benchmarks showing manually OC Ryzen CPUs performing worse than OotB.


Well, they do undervolt and overclock so there is that use for it.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Oct 29, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> lol, no. If there is anything we know, over the past year, amd drivers had notably more issues than nVidia. Come on now...


I'm just telling you what I've seen from about 850 machines that actually have dGPUs. I have the helpdesk ticket stats to prove it.
Note that I'm talking _specifically about productivity machines_ that don't run games, so Unity/Unreal/Source driver stability for realtime 3D modelling/demos is all that's relevant to this discussion. Geforce drivers don't play as well with Adobe stuff as well as AMD, they give us grief in Autodesk Revit, Bentley Microstation, Enscape, V-RayRT, Materialise Magics and McNeel Rhino. AMD drivers have had issues with these too but AMD issues are less common for us and have been fixed by patches in the interim. There are still outstanding Nvidia driver bugs that are almost a decade old at this point.



EarthDog said:


> What is missing in NVCP that AMD has? AMD's is pretty...if you're of elementary school age. But the NVCP has all of the functionality you need, no? I've never looked at it and said, where can I.....................................and not had an answer. What specifically is missing? Dated, sure. But it works well.


Clock, voltage, fan curve tuning; You need third party junk for Nvidia and MSI afterburner is the best I've found but it's still inferior to AMD's tuning options.
Overlay, monitoring, Hardware encoder settings and a half-decent recording/streaming suite; Relive is way easier than OBS, and Geforce experience is a dumpster fire.
Eyefinity makes a joke of Nvidia's multi-display setup options. I have to use third party software like DisplayFusion for some configs at work where Eyefinity just does it, for free, more seamlessly and better.
There are other things that I consider bloat but you _can_ turn them off.

I just find myself wishing that my Nvidia machines had the AMD control panel. There is nothing really wrong with it but it's just too damn basic and hasn't had any attempt to update the interface in about 20 years, and it shows - looking like an IE6 browser window with frames, back when website frames were a thing....


----------



## kruk (Oct 29, 2020)

After years of using a Polaris GPU I have to say the experience has been very good on Windows and almost flawless on Linux. I play a wide array of games from ancient to more modern titles, from AAA to indie games. I almost exclusively upgrade to new WHQL version on Windows, but run the latest stable kernel on Linux. Relive has had some bugs, but with the exception of audio in recording being cut off few seconds prematurely, the rest was pretty insignificant. I also keep my Windows installation clean, with exception of games and respective launchers. Didn't have any BSoDs or black screens in years ...


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 29, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> I just find myself wishing that my Nvidia machines had the AMD control panel. There is nothing really wrong with it but it's just too damn basic and hasn't had any attempt to update the interface


There you go. Thats better than "utterly useless"!


----------



## wiak (Oct 29, 2020)

i  have a 5700 XT Red Dragon and its been running nicely since i got it last christmas,i also have two friends that also has a amd card (one has 5700 and another has a 5700 XT) they have no issues either, no black screen etc

people has issues with the RTX 3000 series too like that black screen issue and bad capacitators, assuming you wont get issue with any card is just wishful thinking

so to make it simple, just get a amd card and try it, if you live in EU, you have 14 days return policy, no questions asked monkey back








						Guarantees, cancelling and returning your purchases - Your Europe
					

How to claim the 2-year guarantee for EU purchases, get a repair, replacement or refund, how to cancel orders made outside shops (online, by phone, mail order).




					europa.eu
				






INSTG8R said:


> Almost my path exactly. . I’m just waiting for the 6700XT as my next upgrade


fancy meeting you here



Sithaer said:


> While I don't own a 5000 serie card but the RX 570 I have since late 2018 had almost no issues.
> 
> The only issue I had turned out to be a conflict with another software on my system _'Gigabyte's own software' _which always reseted my custom undervolt/power target settings in the AMD driver.
> Once I disabled that software all my issues vanished and its rock solid ever since.
> ...


ive had a similar issue with msi afterburner stopping the fan 
so people need to be aware of third party overclocking software might mess with amd drivers


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 29, 2020)

bug said:


> Yup, on Nvidia, for years RivaTuner was the go-to solution.


Oh yeah, the good 'ol days of me and Rivatuner with pre-CUDA chips. To this day the 8600 GTS I had was the best overclocking chip I ever had, a whopping 40% improvement in benchmarks. You'll never see that ever again. RIP.


----------



## wiak (Oct 29, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> There are tons of posts on the web about MSI program woes. I saw a 10 to 15% increase in performance once I removed Dragon Center. I also no longer use afterburner to log usage when Gaming and that gave me another 5 to 10% increase in performance.


you do know you an log performance within the radeon software itself?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 29, 2020)

wiak said:


> you do know you an log performance within the radeon software itself?



Can you get a osd in games with fps etc using the AMD driver?


----------



## Chrispy_ (Oct 29, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> I took exception to the words "shockingly useless" as that is just being toxic and, quite frankly, untrue.


I'm shocked at how useless the Nvidia control panel is for controlling the actual hardware. Many of the settings in the Nvidia control panel are just overrides that should be left on "let application choose" unless there's a compatibility problem with a particular game or application. What's left after that is a lot of stuff you can already do in Windows without the Nvidia control panel, plus a tiny handful of things like resolution scaling/DSR, creating custom resolutions, and enabling G-Sync. There, I may have just listed the only three useful things the Nvidia control panel does that aren't redundant duplicates.

If you want to control the fan noise, it's useless.
If you want to control the clockspeed, it's useless.
If you want to control the power consumption, it's useless.
If you want to control the LED lighting, it's useless.
If you want to control driver updates, it's useless.
If you want to control Shadowplay, it's useless
If you want to control Ansel, it's useless
If you want to setup game profiles, it's useless really poor. You can override a few 3D settings on a per-game basis I guess, but that's basically a last resort for broken/ancient games.

The cynic in me believes Nvidia left stuff out of the control panel on purpose, just to push people towards signing up for a Geforce Experience account. I mean, automatic driver updates _really_ don't need to be locked behind the mandatory login of Geforce Experience.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 30, 2020)

tigger said:


> Can you get a osd in games with fps etc using the AMD driver?


Yes


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 30, 2020)

People, this thread has nothing to do with Nvidia drivers. Take that conversation elsewhere.


----------



## natr0n (Oct 30, 2020)

AMD has poor opengl support when it comes to anything emulator(pcsx2/etc) based that needs/benefits it. Been like this for years.


Lately the drivers are getting kinda bloated though.


I use both red and green have many cards to play with now.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Oct 30, 2020)

So I've tried the most recent one (*20.10.1 Beta) *and it's a merde (french for sh_..t) for my Fury Nano:
fresh os win10 September 2020 build coupled with the latest amd chipset drivers for my x370 motherboard yellding a crap load of input lag , I'd say well over 100 milliseconds.

There I went to turn on all the reduced input lag and anti-lag features in the driver only to notice a stutter in the already above and over 100 milliseconds input lag.

Will investigate by installing all the according and appropriate drivers from the motherboard manufacturer.

Thankyou.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 30, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> Yes



How do i do it please?


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 30, 2020)

Anyone here into console emulation? I tend to go nvidia because nvidia cards tend to have better compatibility, features and performance in emulation, AMD and the drivers tend to lag here sometimes


----------



## Apocalypsee (Oct 30, 2020)

I agree that AMD latest driver control panel is getting bloated. I fixed my friends laptop that equipped with AMD GPU few days ago and I barely recognized the control panel. Some of the setting is missing and its getting too cluttered and messy. It felt slow to navigate too (could been the 4GB RAM with spinning disc on W10 cause this too)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 30, 2020)

Apocalypsee said:


> I agree that AMD latest driver control panel is getting bloated. I fixed my friends laptop that equipped with AMD GPU few days ago and I barely recognized the control panel. Some of the setting is missing and its getting too cluttered and messy. It felt slow to navigate too (could been the 4GB RAM with spinning disc on W10 cause this too)



Exactly my problem, there is too much not needed. Browser, game list, i don't need to see my game list in the video driver control panel at all. it needs simplifying and have a option on install for some all none driver only.


----------



## ZoneDymo (Oct 30, 2020)

rx480 user, never had an issue.

Though 2 things I would improve is 1, the interfact/UI, I think its not very clear where everything is, too many submenu's.

and 2, some ability to make sure an OC stays if the PC crashes for completely unrelated reasons.
Every crash resets it making me have to manually reset the saved OC profile, which is a tad annoying.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Oct 30, 2020)

ZoneDymo said:


> Every crash resets it making me have to manually reset the saved OC profile, which is a tad annoying.


This. Not a problem if the machine is stable, but I had a decade-old 530W Bronze PSU in one of my machines that started causing instability and it sure was annoying to have to reload the undervolt manually every time it bluescreened.


----------



## bug (Oct 30, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> This. Not a problem if the machine is stable, but I had a decade-old 530W Bronze PSU in one of my machines that started causing instability and it sure was annoying to have to reload the undervolt manually every time it bluescreened.


I believe that is by design. If a crash is detected, the oc is reverted, because if the oc is causing the crash, applying it again on startup may send you into an infinite loop. You can, of course, work around that in safe mode, but for the average user, this may be the better way.


----------



## BoboOOZ (Oct 30, 2020)

bug said:


> I believe that is by design. If a crash is detected, the oc is reverted, because if the oc is causing the crash, applying it again on startup may send you into an infinite loop. You can, of course, work around that in safe mode, but for the average user, this may be the better way.


The problem is the crash can come from everything and not have anything to do with your GPU. Just press the reset button on your case and you get that.


----------



## bug (Oct 30, 2020)

BoboOOZ said:


> *The problem is the crash can come from everything and not have anything to do with your GPU*. Just press the reset button on your case and you get that.


You and I know that, but how is the driver supposed to know? It could probably access the event log and stuff to determine the actual cause of the crash, but then, in a knee jerk reaction, people would call it spyware...
I think AMD did the right thing here (BIOS does the same when you apply problematic settings), even if causes some annoyance for the more advanced users. Those are more likely to be able to deal with the problem on their own, without bothering the tech support departments.


----------



## Mr Bill (Oct 30, 2020)

tigger said:


> Exactly my problem, there is too much not needed. Browser, game list, i don't need to see my game list in the video driver control panel at all. it needs simplifying and have a option on install for some all none driver only.


I glad you brought this up, as someone that does not game, and has an older AMD Radeon HD 7700 Series, would I be better off just using the drivers Windows 10 downloads?  That control panel is WAY over bloated.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 30, 2020)

Mr Bill said:


> I glad you brought this up, as someone that does not game, and has an older AMD Radeon HD 7700 Series, would I be better off just using the drivers Windows 10 downloads?  That control panel is WAY over bloated.



Try this
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/install-amd-video-driver-only.273619/#post-4380872

Or for that GPU you could maybe just use the windows stock driver.


----------



## bug (Oct 30, 2020)

Mr Bill said:


> I glad you brought this up, as someone that does not game, and has an older AMD Radeon HD 7700 Series, would I be better off just using the drivers Windows 10 downloads?  That control panel is WAY over bloated.


I think letting Windows manage them is the most straightforward way of installing the bare drivers. You may be lagging a little behind the most recent drivers, but otherwise it's painless.


----------



## BoboOOZ (Oct 30, 2020)

bug said:


> You and I know that, but how is the driver supposed to know? It could probably access the event log and stuff to determine the actual cause of the crash, but then, in a knee jerk reaction, people would call it spyware...
> I think AMD did the right thing here (BIOS does the same when you apply problematic settings), even if causes some annoyance for the more advanced users. Those are more likely to be able to deal with the problem on their own, without bothering the tech support departments.


It cannot know for sure, but you should have a tick box to disable this behaviour, which should be enabled by default. That would cost nothing and for some users it could save a lot of time. Otherwise I agree with you that it's a good thing that it's enabled by default.


----------



## ZoneDymo (Oct 30, 2020)

bug said:


> I believe that is by design. If a crash is detected, the oc is reverted, because if the oc is causing the crash, applying it again on startup may send you into an infinite loop. You can, of course, work around that in safe mode, but for the average user, this may be the better way.



Yeah it is by design to be on the safe side, but that is why I asked for:
"some *ability* to make sure an OC stays if the PC crashes for completely unrelated reasons."

Aka for more advanced users who know what they are doing, which is kinda what OCing is already, just an option somewhere to click "yep I fully am aware that everything can go completely wrong and I take full responsibility, now never reset my overclock"


----------



## Zareek (Oct 30, 2020)

I switched from an GTX970 to my current Vega 64 about two years ago. In that time, I haven't had a single issue. It was also a very mature platform when I bought it.


----------



## bug (Oct 30, 2020)

ZoneDymo said:


> Yeah it is by design to be on the safe side, but that is why I asked for:
> "some *ability* to make sure an OC stays if the PC crashes for completely unrelated reasons."
> 
> Aka for more advanced users who know what they are doing, which is kinda what OCing is already, just an option somewhere to click "yep I fully am aware that everything can go completely wrong and I take full responsibility, now never reset my overclock"


Well, TPU forums may not be the best place to ask for that


----------



## Mr Bill (Oct 30, 2020)

bug said:


> Well, TPU forums may not be the best place to ask for that


I'm still on my first cup of coffee, it took me a moment to catch that....


----------



## Provin915 (Oct 30, 2020)

Been running a Sapphire 5700XT Nitro since its release. Never had any issues (neither with drivers).


----------



## Chrispy_ (Oct 30, 2020)

tigger said:


> How do i do it please?


Settings cog in the top right > General (tab).
The right half of that menu has overlay options that let you turn on/off performance metrics and other info.

Set a hotkey in the hotkey tab to toggle it on and off, I think the default is CTRL+SHIFT+O, and you want to hold that key combo for half a second, not just insta-tap it.






0% GPU because it paused for snipping tool, but you get the idea...


----------



## wiak (Oct 31, 2020)

dont whant to set it"' said:


> So I've tried the most recent one (*20.10.1 Beta) *and it's a merde (french for sh_..t) for my Fury Nano:
> fresh os win10 September 2020 build coupled with the latest amd chipset drivers for my x370 motherboard yellding a crap load of input lag , I'd say well over 100 milliseconds.
> 
> There I went to turn on all the reduced input lag and anti-lag features in the driver only to notice a stutter in the already above and over 100 milliseconds input lag.
> ...


what profile are you using? try the standard one, that disables all the junk
in overwatch anti-lag sometimes has the opposite effect



tigger said:


> How do i do it please?


Ctrl + Shift + O i think it was, you can also find a graph of your last game perf in the performance >  advisor > click on the graph down arrow



Apocalypsee said:


> I agree that AMD latest driver control panel is getting bloated. I fixed my friends laptop that equipped with AMD GPU few days ago and I barely recognized the control panel. Some of the setting is missing and its getting too cluttered and messy. It felt slow to navigate too (could been the 4GB RAM with spinning disc on W10 cause this too)


4GB and 5400rpm? HDD is basically molasses on windows 10, regardless of what you run on it


----------



## PandaH05 (Oct 31, 2020)

I currently have a 5700xt and I don’t really see any problem with the drivers but for me I get dev error 6068 a lot but to fix it just switch memory scale to .50 other then that it’s pretty good


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Oct 31, 2020)

@wiak I am using it just fine without having access to the driver features as I had the card driver manually updated from control panel.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 31, 2020)

tigger said:


> How do i do it please?


Cntrl+Shift+O


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 31, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> Cntrl+Shift+O


And you can do that even on desktop. Once game starts the OSD adds FPS counter.
Also you can stream all this to a smartphone or a tablet with AMD Link to keep your screen clean.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 31, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> And you can do that even on desktop. Once game starts the OSD adds FPS counter.
> Also you can stream all this to a smartphone or a tablet with AMD Link to keep your screen clean.


You can even stream games with AMD Link


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2020)

It sounds like AMD has really upped their features, i've never even heard of half this stuff

AMD link sends stats to your phone? sick


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 31, 2020)

Mussels said:


> It sounds like AMD has really upped their features, i've never even heard of half this stuff
> 
> AMD link sends stats to your phone? sick


Yeah it’s like and OSD on your device


----------



## Chrispy_ (Oct 31, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> Yeah it’s like and OSD on your device


People covet the old Logitech G15 for having an LCD display that could show stats. AMD Link is basically that on steroids.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 31, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> People covet the old Logitech G15 for having an LCD display that could show stats. AMD Link is basically that on steroids.


Still have one of those G15 (v2). I just can’t replace it. I’m using it to monitor any sensor from HWiNFO plus some general usages of system. CPU, Ram, Network. And has a few other functions also.
And keys still function well after 10+ years.

AMD Link only has some of its functionality with a better GUI, but still to all other users it’s pretty cool.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> People covet the old Logitech G15 for having an LCD display that could show stats. AMD Link is basically that on steroids.



I've seen a lot of people sticking old phones or tablets inside their case with streaming stats as an overkill nerd feature, this could be used for that quite well.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 1, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> People covet the old Logitech G15 for having an LCD display that could show stats. AMD Link is basically that on steroids.


G19 user here I use AIDA64 even has RTSS on it too. That’s just page 1 I have a GPU page, voltages, fans etc


----------



## Lindatje (Nov 1, 2020)

Mussels said:


> It sounds like AMD has really upped their features, i've never even heard of half this stuff
> 
> AMD link sends stats to your phone? sick


Its not new, it is only 2+ years old....


----------



## Kyuta (Nov 1, 2020)

Drivers are pretty bad, at least for RX580 cards, a lot of crashes and weird behaviors


----------



## delshay (Nov 1, 2020)

I believe AIDA64 supports some of "Matrix Orbital" displays. But please check before you buy to confirm, because I can't remember if it was this program or some other program that supports some of Matrix Orbital displays..


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 1, 2020)

delshay said:


> I believe AIDA64 supports some of "Matrix Orbital" displays. But please check before you buy to confirm, because I can't remember if it was this program or some other program that supports some of Matrix Orbital displays..


It does I just checked


----------



## delshay (Nov 1, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> It does I just checked



Wow, I just check just now. It now supports my Matrix Orbital GTT touch screen display after a long time without support. Purchasing now as of typing this.

THX.

EDIT: I have it, three year licence for three PCs, even thou I only have two PCs.

EDIT2: I have to read the terms & conditions as I will never own more than two PC. So not sure if I can give one away.

EDIT3: Same with my very expensive antivirus. I only have two PCs but it covers three. It's been a waste for over 12 years. £99.89 per year.


----------



## Kikovic (Nov 1, 2020)

I have an Rx 5700 Evoke Gp. And for the moment with the latest drivers no issues. Before i had my share of issues with green screen and flickering, and black screens.
Only issue i'm still having is that with my 144hz screen, at 144hz the memory clock of my card doesn't idle. If i set it to 120hz what i did the clock idles.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 1, 2020)

delshay said:


> Wow, I just check just now. It now supports my Matrix Orbital GTT touch screen display after a long time without support. Purchasing now as of typing this.
> 
> THX.
> 
> ...



Just looked nice displays them, gonna get one for my machine i think.


----------



## delshay (Nov 1, 2020)

This link is useful mostly for those who want full fan control. Vega & Fury users may also find this handy. I believe you can still use the old programs with the most up-to-date drivers.


OLD AMD DISPLAY DRIVERS LINK BELOW









						Videocards - ATI Catalyst Windows 7 | 8 | 10
					

Videocards - ATI Catalyst (Windows 7 | 8 | 10)




					www.guru3d.com


----------



## kruk (Nov 1, 2020)

Kyuta said:


> Drivers are pretty bad, at least for RX580 cards, a lot of crashes and weird behaviors



This is a common sign of GPU bios misconfiguration, unstable clocks at the given voltage, weak PSU or hardware damage. If you modded the BIOS, revert it to default. If that doesn't help, try to reduce the GPU clock speeds by 50 MHz until you reach stability, and then increase them by 10 MHz and test until it starts crashing again. This way you'll reach max speed at which your GPU is stable at. You can also try this with memory clocks. If there are still problems, maybe do a clean Windows install or test it in another PC with better PSU.

If stock BIOS, downclocking, clean install or test in another PC fails to produce stable results, it's highly probable that your GPU is damaged.


----------



## Hattu (Nov 1, 2020)

My son had RX580/8GB, i think he had almost zero issues with it. There was a short period of time, when the whole system crashed when doing something heavy. I replaced a new PSU for him and the crashes were gone. Biggest issue that i can remember was low fps. Later he bought RTX2070 for that reason. And now he's dreaming for RTX3070 or what ever AMD brings to the table at the same price and performance range.

My latest own experience from the red team might be 9800pro, so...


----------



## delshay (Nov 1, 2020)

Matrix Orbital FTT Display

For the first time I have this display working. It can display so much LIVE information that I no longer need to use Radeon overlay, or install CPUZ, GPUZ or any other monitoring software. AIDA64 has just bought all together in one package.. I just need to figure out how to get this in my start-up sequence & figure out other stuff.


----------



## delshay (Nov 3, 2020)

We now have a new "JayzTwoCents" Video on how to add LCD display to your computer case (see link below). But I want to point out what my display is used for.

The external display is used to track errors on the 939 platform. When you undervolt, underclock, overvolt,, overclock at some point you will hit an error. Some of the errors are temperature related. I can look at the display & say for an example @60c CPU core starts to error out, causing computer freeze or BSOD, not forgetting fan(s) speed also taken into account.

My point here is, with an LCD screen you can monitor every single vital part of your computer including RAM, VRM & SSD temperature, how much SSD space is used, fan speed, wattage used, voltages, ect, ect, the list is so long, I could not fit all the vital information I wanted on my display, screen is too small.

It's important to have all this information on start-up as over time your computer may start to overheat due to many different factors. It could just be just ambient temperature has changed, ie hot summer months.

Anyway I say protect your computer, it's not cheap.

EDIT: Here I monitor everything that has a temperature sensor. This way problems can be caught before it get's out of hand. Monitoring the health of my computer is more important than other fancy features like FPS.

Health come's first & if there is enough LCD space left over, then have fancy features.

JayzTwoCents fitting an LCD Display, but mine is fitter in the normal 5.25 inch bay & plugs into motherboard USB header.


----------



## NDown (Nov 3, 2020)

Radeon VII and Vega56 here

for the past 3 years, i've had 2 frustrating blackscreens, both caused by Windows 10 updates

Been using 8.1 since then, not a single driver crashes. I cant speak for the 5000 series cards and the upcoming RDNA2 though.

Driver been good for the Vega cards


----------



## More Sly (Nov 3, 2020)

I switched to team red years ago specifically because of NVIDIA driver issues. I've been running my R9 390 since 2016 and am also looking into upgrading. I had some artifact issues in Fallout 4 when I first upgraded, but never a hitch since.

After seeing the prices, I'm leaning towards an RTX 3070 to be perfectly honest. Ray tracing is tempting, but I'm holding out for 6700 xt info. Might also go with last gen AMD if the sales are tempting enough. I really want to upgrade to 1440p and while last gen does it, it doesn't really do it _well_.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 3, 2020)

More Sly said:


> I switched to team red years ago specifically because of NVIDIA driver issues. I've been running my R9 390 since 2016 and am also looking into upgrading. I had some artifact issues in Fallout 4 when I first upgraded, but never a hitch since.
> 
> After seeing the prices, I'm leaning towards an RTX 3070 to be perfectly honest. Ray tracing is tempting, but I'm holding out for 6700 xt info. Might also go with last gen AMD if the sales are tempting enough. I really want to upgrade to 1440p and while last gen does it, it doesn't really do it _well_.


5700XT is a pretty decent 1440 card need to make some sacrifices here mad there but I’m also waiting for 6700XT numbers but the vanilla 6800 has my eye right now.



delshay said:


> Wow, I just check just now. It now supports my Matrix Orbital GTT touch screen display after a long time without support. Purchasing now as of typing this.
> 
> THX.
> 
> ...


I share my license with a close friend we alternate who pays to renew it each year. But I’ve been paying for it since it was Everest and I had a G15


----------



## More Sly (Nov 3, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> 5700XT is a pretty decent 1440 card need to make some sacrifices here mad there but I’m also waiting for 6700XT numbers but the vanilla 6800 has my eye right now.
> 
> 
> I share my license with a close friend we alternate who pays to renew it each year. But I’ve been paying for it since it was Everest and I had a G15


I'd love the 8* ranges, either 3080 or 6800, but I think they're _just_ out of a reasonable price for me given that I need a new monitor too.

I'll be overjoyed with 1440p on ultra, so I think I'm sticking with the 7* ranges. Big hesitation with last gen is the frames on some of the recent heavy hitters. Unless some big sales happen, I'll spend $150 more for everything stable above 60FPS on ultra. Ensures card viability for at least 4 years imo (high/tweaked towards the end).

EDIT: Just noticed you're also a canuck in Europe! Any advice on where to go for the new cards? I'm not keen on Saturn, but they seem to be the best option for now.


----------



## delshay (Nov 3, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> I share my license with a close friend we alternate who pays to renew it each year. But I’ve been paying for it since it was Everest and I had a G15



I bought the three year Extreme license off AIDA64 Website full price.

BUT HOLD ON. I bought the Engineer version off EBAY for less than £2.00 UKP in the last few hours.
Now this is sick. The Extreme version expires in 2023, but the Engineer license expires in 2024.
Anyone getting AIDA64 from EBAY, get the Engineer version, which is the better version out of the two as it will show you "DDR SPD Timings". (see below).


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 3, 2020)

More Sly said:


> I'd love the 8* ranges, either 3080 or 6800, but I think they're _just_ out of a reasonable price for me given that I need a new monitor too.
> 
> I'll be overjoyed with 1440p on ultra, so I think I'm sticking with the 7* ranges. Big hesitation with last gen is the frames on some of the recent heavy hitters. Unless some big sales happen, I'll spend $150 more for everything stable above 60FPS on ultra. Ensures card viability for at least 4 years imo (high/tweaked towards the end).
> 
> EDIT: Just noticed you're also a canuck in Europe! Any advice on where to go for the new cards? I'm not keen on Saturn, but they seem to be the best option for now.



I have a 5700xt red devil, just switched to 1440. have to say i love it on windows, destop is much more spacious, and games look better. I don't seem to need so much anti aliasing, but i am only running games on high. uninstalled fallout 4 as i was getting only 40fps, but i seem to remember it's a bit of a unoptimised mess. I am looking at either a 6800 red or 3070 green myself


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 3, 2020)

No issues with my 5700 XT


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 3, 2020)

Durvelle27 said:


> No issues with my 5700 XT


Wow.. haven't seen you since you took the blues on! Must be working hard behind the scenes...


----------



## More Sly (Nov 3, 2020)

Durvelle27 said:


> No issues with my 5700 XT


I'm definitely looking at fringe cases. Still need to get to RDR2, which seems to have trouble with last gen (according to the benchmarks I've seen) and I know I'll be running Cyberpunk really hard asap.

All in all they look like they're doing great, but my upgrade cycle is about 4 years, so barring a huge black friday markdown I'll probably want this gen and its leap.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 3, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Wow.. haven't seen you since you took the blues on! Must be working hard behind the scenes...


Blues ????


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 3, 2020)

Durvelle27 said:


> Blues ????


 

You're a moderator if you haven't figured that out yet. Your bright blue name.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 3, 2020)

delshay said:


> I bought the three year Extreme license off AIDA64 Website full price.
> 
> BUT HOLD ON. I bought the Engineer version off EBAY for less than £2.00 UKP in the last few hours.
> Now this is sick. The Extreme version expires in 2023, but the Engineer license expires in 2024.
> ...


I buy it direct from them and always get a renewal discount.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 3, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> You're a moderator if you haven't figured that out yet. Your bright blue name.


I never noticed that 



More Sly said:


> I'm definitely looking at fringe cases. Still need to get to RDR2, which seems to have trouble with last gen (according to the benchmarks I've seen) and I know I'll be running Cyberpunk really hard asap.
> 
> All in all they look like they're doing great, but my upgrade cycle is about 4 years, so barring a huge black friday markdown I'll probably want this gen and its leap.


I sold my 5700 XT with plans to get the 6800 XT


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 3, 2020)

More Sly said:


> I'd love the 8* ranges, either 3080 or 6800, but I think they're _just_ out of a reasonable price for me given that I need a new monitor too.
> 
> I'll be overjoyed with 1440p on ultra, so I think I'm sticking with the 7* ranges. Big hesitation with last gen is the frames on some of the recent heavy hitters. Unless some big sales happen, I'll spend $150 more for everything stable above 60FPS on ultra. Ensures card viability for at least 4 years imo (high/tweaked towards the end).
> 
> EDIT: Just noticed you're also a canuck in Europe! Any advice on where to go for the new cards? I'm not keen on Saturn, but they seem to be the best option for now.


Sapphire literally make AMD branded cards back since they were ATI literally my only choice. I’m in Norway so I generally use Komplett


----------



## delshay (Nov 3, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> I buy it direct from them and always get a renewal discount.



OK.
I will register my product with them & see what discount I get in three years time. Best to stay on-topic from now on before someone complains.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Nov 3, 2020)

More Sly said:


> I'd love the 8* ranges, either 3080 or 6800, but I think they're _just_ out of a reasonable price for me given that I need a new monitor too.
> 
> I'll be overjoyed with 1440p on ultra, so I think I'm sticking with the 7* ranges. Big hesitation with last gen is the frames on some of the recent heavy hitters. Unless some big sales happen, I'll spend $150 more for everything stable above 60FPS on ultra. Ensures card viability for at least 4 years imo (high/tweaked towards the end).
> 
> EDIT: Just noticed you're also a canuck in Europe! Any advice on where to go for the new cards? I'm not keen on Saturn, but they seem to be the best option for now.


I have 4K60 and 1440p@165Hz and I have never found a game that looked_ that _much better in 4K than it does at 1440p.
Sure, some things are a bit crisper but once you add antialiasing, film grain, shader effects, reshade or fidelity fx - the actual resolution isn't the limiting factor, it's the quality of the art assets and developer sytle choices.

I'll play casual stuff and console titles at 4k60 but for any serious gaming I will pick the 1440p high refresh every. damn. time.

5700XT is okay for 1440p@75Hz but you will probably want more GPU for a high-refresh monitor. 2070S was the sweet spot this generation that I settled on so the Radeon 6700 variant holds a lot of promise and the 3070 is great, if expensive and probably overkill at the moment.

As long as Navi22 (the baby silicon to what the 6800/6900 series are built on) still has 70% the performance of the vanilla RX 6800 then I think we're in good shape for a $400 win from AMD. If not, I forsee people like us ponying up an extra hundred for the RTX 3070.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 4, 2020)

This thread served its purpose, i cant find anyone with AMD issues that were not resolved by a driver update for a specific title, or an outright RMA. Some people blamed AMD drivers when they just had faulty cards it seems.

6800XT or 6900XT will be coming my way, 3080 pre order cancelled.


----------



## bug (Nov 4, 2020)

Mussels said:


> This thread served its purpose, i cant find anyone with AMD issues that were not resolved by a driver update for a specific title, or an outright RMA. Some people blamed AMD drivers when they just had faulty cards it seems.


At least @EarthDog disagrees


----------



## wolf (Nov 4, 2020)

Mussels said:


> 600XT or 6900XT will be coming my way, 3080 pre order cancelled.


Intersting! Not going to wait on full impartial reviews on non zen3 cpus to make the decision hey? I mean no shade at all they look sweet so far, but still a lot of unknowns.


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 4, 2020)

More Sly said:


> ust noticed you're also a canuck in Europe! Any advice on where to go for the new cards? I'm not keen on Saturn, but they seem to be the best option for now.


mindfactory.de

on the topic
hd4850, 7970, 290x and now vega 64. never had issues that i've remembered with drivers.
once in a while monitor loses signal from gpu and enters energy save mode when i start one particular game. turning monitor off and on again (best it crowd advice ever ) fixes the problem and it is so rare that i cant arse myself to find what cause it.


----------



## More Sly (Nov 4, 2020)

ne6togadno said:


> mindfactory.de



I love mindfactory, they're usually my first stop but I've noticed they don't have any of the new cards. No listings at all.


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 4, 2020)

More Sly said:


> I love mindfactory, they're usually my first stop but I've noticed they don't have any of the new cards. No listings at all.


new cards were announced to be available 18.11. which is 2 weeks from now. plenty of time for listings to show up.
if you check they dont have listings for ryzen 5000 cpus either. and they should be available tomorrow.


----------



## ratirt (Nov 4, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> Sapphire literally make AMD branded cards back since they were ATI literally my only choice. I’m in Norway so I generally use Komplett


Yeah. Sapphire is the  way to go. BTW, I always check all the stores. Proshop, Netonnet, komplett and Elkjop  You can get some discounts in the outlets etc. I always look if there's anything interesting.
I got my 5600XT at netonnet for mere 3390NOK



Mussels said:


> This thread served its purpose, i cant find anyone with AMD issues that were not resolved by a driver update for a specific title, or an outright RMA. Some people blamed AMD drivers when they just had faulty cards it seems.
> 
> 6800XT or 6900XT will be coming my way, 3080 pre order cancelled.


You cancelled it? Are you happy these were not available and you didn't get one in time. Asking since, it would seem you have changed your mind and you are going AMD instead.
Or maybe you are tired of waiting for the NV card? In my area, the stocks are scheduled for January 25th


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 4, 2020)

ratirt said:


> Yeah. Sapphire is the way to go. BTW, I always check all the stores. Proshop, Netonnet, komplett and Elkjop  You can get some discounts in the outlets etc. I always look if there's anything interesting.
> I got my 5600XT at netonnet for mere 3390NOK


Got my Nitro+ Vega from Proshop was the only one in Norway. My current Nitro+ 5700XT is from Komplett as is the rest of my current rig.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 5, 2020)

wolf said:


> Intersting! Not going to wait on full impartial reviews on non zen3 cpus to make the decision hey? I mean no shade at all they look sweet so far, but still a lot of unknowns.



whats the alternative, another 2-3 month wait for an nvidia GPU?

I found it odd how the Nvidia cards were all basic models and no fancy ones, now we know why - they dont have the stock to spare.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Nov 5, 2020)

i have hards cards from the ati rage xl to the rx 580
only poor driver i had was vega 8
that thing is grabage
the rest where perfect


----------



## wolf (Nov 5, 2020)

Mussels said:


> whats the alternative, another 2-3 month wait for an nvidia GPU?


Well in fairness the wait/stock levels/demand on RX6000 cards is unknown, but I also don't know what your estimated wait was. Just a curiosity, I am VERY keen to see how RX6000 performs and stir up the joint giving everyone better deals.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Nov 5, 2020)

if the 6000 cards come out i may jump up the the 5700xt


----------



## Chrispy_ (Nov 5, 2020)

Isaac` said:


> i have hards cards from the ati rage xl to the rx 580
> only poor driver i had was vega 8
> that thing is grabage
> the rest where perfect


Ah yes. I can agree with this, my 2700U was a compatibility trainwreck for the first 3 months. I almost refunded it to buy something with an MX150 instead.



Chrispy_ said:


> Ah yes. I can agree with this, my 2700U was a compatibility trainwreck for the first 3 months. I almost refunded it to buy something with an MX150 instead.
> It's still occasionally doing weird stuff with old games (GW2, for example gives me random CTDs, and SS2 (original) wasn't happy with vsync on) so I'm not convinced AMD's IGPs get the love they need from the driver team.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 6, 2020)

Actually thats a good point, my AMD APU systems always had a lot more driver issues, especially the laptop models (switching between GPU's was a nightmare, and one day the drivers rebadged the dGPU and broke crossfire on the laptop from that driver onward)


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Nov 6, 2020)

my desktop model just got turned off its terrible at swapping between 580 and vega


----------

